# Spec. Dani Home today



## V-Bottom

Will fly into Hobby at 1630 hrs. today for 21 days then back to Bragg. Amen..... :texasflag


----------



## tec

Welcome her home and thank her for serving from all of us.


----------



## bear hide

Good news!


----------



## jonsan4b1

*B.O.G*

Give her a big army mom hug for me!

We're still planning on coming to the Memorial dedication on Monday...


----------



## V-Bottom

she looks great!!


----------



## Tucsonred

*YIPEE !!! *


----------



## Reel Time

Give her a big 2cool hug from all of us!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Glad shes home v bottom tell her thanks from the Eberhart family
Post some pics


----------



## bountyhunter

I'm very happy to finally had the honor to meet Danielle, shake her hand and thank her.

She gave the folks of Dickinson a really treat this morning at the dedication of your new veteran's memorial. Here is a link to the highlights from the dedication, it is only 10 of the full 30 minutes. If anyone here would like a DVD of the full 30 minutes let me know and I'll burn you one.





http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2785418#post2785418 
Thanks again Danielle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

